# Oakley in the Studio



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Some more studio photos taken this afternoon


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

They are AMAZING pictures. I would love to have some of Freddy like that, and Oakley looks adorable x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

They are stunning pictures! Oakley is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Such good photos


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Heart melting fantastic pics...he's a gorgeous looking boy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Simply stunning


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The pictures are fabulous! Now I have the fever for some as Sami is black and almost impossible to photo to show the details of his cute face! I will definately be looking into this! Greats results!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

They are amazing, he looks like he's holding pom poms on the fifth pic.

You have a great groomer x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant pictures Maria. Did hubby take them in a studio or did you go professional - not that your hubby isn't a pro


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's it I'm booking a photo shoot. I just love these pics. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow what amazing photos.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just gorgeous!!! He is so cute fantastic shots.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous photos!  He is so handsome, a Cockapoo model in the making!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments



MillieDog said:


> Brilliant pictures Maria. Did hubby take them in a studio or did you go professional - not that your hubby isn't a pro


Julie, Hubby took the pictures with his set up in the garage 




emmelg said:


> They are amazing, he looks like he's holding pom poms on the fifth pic.
> 
> You have a great groomer x


Thanks Leanne, I groom him myself after going to the cockapoo pampered pooch day at Guildford


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning photos :love-eyes:


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Is Oakley a working or show cocker with a poodle ,he so beautiful!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wowser! Oakley you look amazing...as usual :love-eyes::love-eyes:

Maria, love the pics of him lifting his paw and standing up. He looks like a real life teddy bear!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

janj said:


> He is gorgeous. Is Oakley a working or show cocker with a poodle ,he so beautiful!


Thanks Jan, he is a show & mini mix.



Jedicrazy said:


> Wowser! Oakley you look amazing...as usual :love-eyes::love-eyes:
> 
> Maria, love the pics of him lifting his paw and standing up. He looks like a real life teddy bear!


Thanks Clare, I'd just given him a brush through with a universal slicker so he was very fluffy. He does look cute when he poses though (even if I am biased ).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maria .. wonderful photos ... me and my girls are on our way .. please can your hubby do some professional photos for me of my girls


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

The kettle's on & cakes are ready..........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mariag said:


> The kettles on & cakes are ready..........


Sounds perfect ... you know me so well  tea, cakes and cockapoos  

I would love a photos like this of each of my girls  gorgeous photos, mind you helps that Oakley is handsome too ...


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oakley you handsome beautiful cuddly boy - you are absolutely gorgeous xx Maria your hubby is amazing at photography - did it take ages to get those amazing pictures or is Oakley a natural?
Thank you for sharing - I am inspired!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Nadine 
It took about 30 mins with a bagful of treats to get about 70 photos of him!!!!!!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

What a stunner he is xx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely :jumping::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Meg, how is Oakley's gorgeous brother?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG i love love love him,theyre stunning!!!!! xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are fantastic! Oakley is such a handsome boy  I would so love to get some professional quality shots of Scarlett!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow they are great! I think you should start an online diary for all of us to book in on, your husband may never have to leave the house again! They are beautiful.

Where did he learn to take such great shots? I might have to pm you!

Sam x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's absolutely scrummy and the pics have captured every essence of his cute character. Well done! x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

mariag said:


> Thanks Meg, how is Oakley's gorgeous brother?


Hi Maria

Benji is just like Oakley- GORGEOUS! We completely and utterly love him!

He had quite a severe haircut after we missed the grooming day. I'll must post a recent photo. Oakley is looking fab!

Meg xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Where did he learn to take such great shots? I might have to pm you!
> 
> Sam x


Hi Sam, he's been doing SLR photography since he was 13 & used to develop his own prints pre-digital age


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing, I love the standing and paw waving pics. He is so cuddly and such a rich colour.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, methinks Hampshire is not that far from Devon may need to give you a call!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah yes the dark room! We had one at school I use to use. All good fun, but boy digital is so much easier! My next move is to get some studio equipment, purely for hobby. IE in the garage. Brill pics!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mariag said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, Hubby took the pictures with his set up in the garage


Oh, now that's interesting. When can I book in to get Millie photographed  Seriously, he could set up a side line job here. I'd be very interested to have Millie to look like Oakley.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning with a capital S.... Brilliant pictures of a very handsome boy...is he is he Still entire....I am sure the ladies would be queuing up!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such gorgeous pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Simply stunning...loving those cockapoo paws xx


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is one very photogenic dog!!!

Wonderful photos, especially when Oakley is on two legs and dancing!

Caro x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow what wonderful pictures, if he doesn't already your husband would definitely do well taking photo's like this for other people as it costs so much for a professional photo shoot.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*I wanted to bring this thread alive... Look how gorgeous this boy is!!*

Have been looking through old posts and I came across this... I am in love with Oakley! I don't remember seeing these pics before.. Glad I found them!




mariag said:


> Some more studio photos taken this afternoon


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous isn't he Ruth. A real 'teddy bear' cockapoo. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just stunning... Perfect in every way!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Ruth, he's still a gorgeous boy 
This reminds me we need to get some more studio shots of him


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay. Please more photos! You lucky mummy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh he's yummy! He is destined for a modeling career x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maria, does he still have a lovely thick longish coat or are you having to keep it shorter now? I think we definitely need up to date photos!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oakley is pin up material - gorgeous boy and it looks as if he is full of character, not just a pretty face


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with the above. We need new photos xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have met Oakley a couple of times and he is even more gorgeous in the flesh! 

Maria, would live to see an update pic too.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of phone pics I took this afternoon. Not up to Hubby's standard but thought you'd like to see him as I've just given him a trim


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

mariag said:


> Here are a couple of phone pics I took this afternoon. Not up to Hubby's standard but thought you'd like to see him as I've just given him a trim
> View attachment 7113
> 
> View attachment 7121


He's as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Kaye


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's a beauty! I would love to snuggle him!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Ruth, I'm sure he'd love a snuggle too


----------

